# Pasubio....



## Snake (19. Februar 2002)

Würde mich mal interessieren, wer von Euch schon mal den legendären (und verbotenen) Pasubio durch die Strada del Galeria mit den 52 Tunnels befahren hat?

Ich bin die Strecke 1995 und 1997 gefahren, absolut traumhaft, aber auch mörderisch gefährlich.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Februar 2002)

... wenn du erwischt wirst. Und angeblich wird ziemlich scharf kontrolliert.
Der Weg ist aber auch zu Fuß der Hammer.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (19. Februar 2002)

ich war 99 un 2000 zu fuß unterwegs, hab allerdings von kontrollen nix gesehen. hab aber auch gehört, dass es umgerechnet bis zu 1000 märker kosten soll und das bike soll wohl auch sichergestellt werden und angeblich hams die leutz dann zum teil wohl auch noch kostenpflichtig mit dem heli rausgeflogen. autsch ! der trail ist zwar der hammer, aber dann doch etwas zu teuer 
ist aber wohl auch in ordnung zum selbstschutz der biker, da schon 2 die mannshohen schießscharten / luftöffnungen mit dem ausgang verwechselt haben müssen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hab auch selbst gesehen, wie ein deutscher biker seine fahrtechnisch völlig überforderte freundin (hab sie gefragt: blutige anfängerin !)  da durch geschleppt und auch noch angemotzt hat, als sie an einem tunneleingang abgestiegen ist. auf meine frage, ob er seine freundin so gut versichert habe, dass er sowas mit ihr macht, wollt er mich sogar prügeln... absolut unverantwortlich so was...


----------



## pat (19. Februar 2002)

hi snake

hab den pasubio selber (noch) nicht gemacht. interessiert mich aber auch und hab mich daher bei meinen regelmässigen besuchen am lago mal umgehört. 
kontrollen finden vorzugsweise während der hauptsaison und an wochenende statt und können tatsächlich unglaublich teuer werden! 
wenn man aber sehr früh oder sehr spät im jahr und dazu unter der woche den pasubio fährt, sei das risiko, erwischt zu werden, nicht so gross.  

was mich aber interessieren würde, wie sieht der trail eigentlich aus? diejenigen unter euch, die das ding mal abgelaufen, bzw. abgefahren haben, sollen mal ein paar impressionen zum besten geben. wenns nicht wirklich lohnend und technisch sehr anspruchsvoll ist (wie z.b. 601 oder dalco) werde ich mir nämlich das risiko einer hohen busse sparen und stattdessen was anderes tolles und dazu legales genehmigen.  
also, ich bin gespannt auf eure erlebnisberichte (bestimmt nicht nur ich).

gruss pat


----------



## Fubbes (19. Februar 2002)

Ich hoffe Elmar verzeiht mir, dass ich seine Adresse hier poste 
http://www.faszination-alpen.de/

Dort findest du unter "Bericht / Transalp 2001 / 7. Tag" Bericht und Fotos über seine Eindrücke. Sehr interessant.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Joerky (19. Februar 2002)

Bin den Pasubio letzten Herbst zu Fuß lang...

Sehr kurvig, sehr schmaler Weg, nicht befestigt, nur loser grober Schotter. Links die Wand, und rechts gehts 300 Meter im freien Fall runter... Teilweise sind die Tunnel über 100 Meter lang mit mehreren Kurven - absolut finster, ohne fettes Licht nicht fahrbar. 

Wenn einer von Euch das Abenteuer sucht und den Pasubio unbedingt FAHREN will, kann ich nur empfehlen, ihn vorher zu Fuß zu gehen, damit man weiß was auf einen zu kommt!


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Fubbes _
> *Ich hoffe Elmar verzeiht mir, dass ich seine Adresse hier poste
> http://www.faszination-alpen.de/
> 
> ...



hi fubbes !

bin sogar noch dreister und hab den bericht von elmar einfach mal auszugsweise hierher kopiert, weil er das erlebnis recht eindeutig schildert, was man dort hat... allerdings mit dem 601 oder dalco oder anderen extrem abschüssigen technik-trails kann man das überhaupt nicht vergleichen. bloß die adrenalinausschüttung kommt sich ziemlich gleich.
und noch was: auf jeden fall lampen mitnehmen ! zum biken sind stirnlampen auf dem helm am besten, da ihr damit am flexibelsten den lichtkegel bewegen könnt.  die tunnel sind naß und rutschig und diverse abfratzer sind ohne licht noch unangenehmer... man weiß halt nicht so genau, ob nu gebirgssabber das bein runterläuft, oder rote körperflüssigkeit 
zur besten jahreszeit - das ding liegt stellenweise gut über 2000 meter - da kann das wetter im herbst schon mal ganz üble überraschungen bereit halten (eis auf ausgerücktem weg ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) muß nicht, kann aber. deswegen würd ich schon ab mitte september genau überlegen, ob ichs mache... es sind halt immer noch die alpen und nicht irgendein videospiel...

_Elmar`s Text von seinem Alpencross 2001:

Die Strada delle 52 Gallerie ist wirklich ein atemberaubendes Erlebnis, das man sich keinesfalls entgehen lassen sollte. Dieser kühn in den Fels gesprengte Weg, der zwischen den insgesamt 52 Tunneln großenteils entlang eines Abgrunds mit gähnender Leere verläuft, ist ein wahres Highlight. Soweit ich weiß, kann man im Rifugio auch Taschenlampen zur Begehung der Gallerie leihen, doch wir schlagen uns so durch. Dies führt zwar stellenweise dazu, dass wir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes im Dunkeln tappen und uns vorsichtig den weiteren Weg entlang der kühlen Tunnelwände ertasten müssen, aber es geht mit jedem weiteren Tunnel besser  Da dieser als Nachschubweg gedachte Steig früher hauptsächlich von Mulis benutzt wurde und die Menschen damals wohl im Durchschnitt etwas kleiner waren als heute, sollte man beim Wandern durch die Tunnel übrigens auch gut auf seinen Kopf achten ... Wir laufen bis zum Tunnel 19, wobei 52 den obersten Tunnel direkt am Rifugio Papa markiert. Tunnel 20 ist sehr abenteuerlich, da er in einen kegelförmigen Berg führt und dort scheinbar verschwindet. Innen schraubt sich der Weg dann drei oder vier Etagen spiralförmig nach unten, um dort dann wieder aus dem Berg herauszuführen. Einfach genial! Tunnel 19 ist mit 318 m der längste aller Tunnel und somit sicher auch eine Begehung wert, aber zwischenzeitlich ist es dort extrem abschüssig und rutschig, soweit ich das in der totalen Finsternis beurteilen kann, dass ich lieber nichts riskiere und zurück zu unserem Rastplatz zwischen den Tunneln gehe, wo Ralph noch auf mich wartet. Beim Rückweg ist dann wieder mal die Kondition gefragt, denn wir haben grob geschätzte 500 hm zu Fuß zu bewältigen. Und 33 Tunnel - diesmal von unten nach oben ... Das Wetter, das zum Einsteig in die Gallerie von etwas kühler und vor allem auf neblig geschwenkt war, ist nun wieder etwas freundlicher, der zwischenzeitliche Nieselregen hat sich verzogen, und die Sonne lacht langsam wieder. So genießen wir beim Rückweg zum Rifugio nochmal bei diversen kleinen Verschnaufpausen die sagenhaften Ausblicke von der Fels-Gallerie, bis wir gegen 16.30 wieder am Rifugio eintreffen. _


----------



## Fubbes (19. Februar 2002)

Wer die Fotos begutachten will, sollte sich trotz des gepasteten Textes mal auf die genannte Seite begeben.

@präsi
<klugscheiß>Der Genitiv wird ohne ' gebildet, also "Elmars Text"</klugscheiß>  
Du hast übrigens eine tolle Tour verpasst am Sonntag. Bist du wenigstens wieder genesen?

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Snake (19. Februar 2002)

Die Befahrung des Pasubio - Weges ist einfach grandios! Auf dem legalen Weg oben beim Gipfel waren beim letzten Mal viele Wanderer. Wir haben uns dann -Interesse für den Ausblick vorheuchelnd- vor den 1. Tunnel gestellt und als keine Leute guckten, zack über die Absperrung und durch den 1. Tunnel durch.

Danach erst einmal die Lampen (am besten die verbotenen mit Doppellicht) startklar gemacht und los gings. Ohne Helm echt nicht fahrbar, da die Tunnel zum Teil so niedrig sind, dass man sich seinen Dessel stößt. 

Es ist schon eine düstere Atmosphäre, die einen empfängt. Erst das Verbotsschild für Biker (erste Sprache in deutsch ), dann auf der anderen Bergseite der Nebel, eine Totenstille und dann nur die kreischenden Bergdohlen zu hören, da bekommt man schon mal eine Gänsehaut. Vor allend Dingen, weil man ja im Kopf hat, dass der Weg verboten ist.

Na ja, der Rest steht eindrücklich beschrieben in dem oben geposteten Bericht. Der Spiraltunnel ist auf jeden Fall wahnsinn und die Öffnungen, die scheinbar der Ausgang sind und sich dann doch als senkrecht abfallendes Luftloch entpuppen, ist schon heftig. Zumal der Weg manchmal sehr nah am Abgrund entlang geht. Wenn man dann eingeklickt auf 1m breitem Felsenpfad daherschneckt, bekommt man schon mal Zittern in den Knien.

Nach dem letzten Ritt habe ich mich aber entschlossen, diesen Weg nie mehr zu fahren, da ich gerne noch eine Familie gründen möchte und es manchmal schon sehr unvernünftig ist, dort sich mit dem Bike aufzuhalten. Wir hatten mit Nebel zu kämpfen und nach einer Wegbiegung hatte man den Weg abgesperrt, weil eine Mure abgegangen war. Die Alternative ging über einen Wanderpfad (ca. 30cm breit), unfahrbar, nur mit Bike auf dem Rücken über einen vernebelten Hang und nach 10min. wieder auf den alten Pfad zurück (am Rande der Vernunft). Es ist schon richtig, dass der Weg verboten ist. Wer ihn trotzdem mal fahren will, der sei echt gewarnt, denn unvorsichtiges Rumgeprohle (wie oben beschrieben), kann leicht als letzter Akt enden. 

Ach ja, die Carabineries: Wir hatten es so gemacht, dass wir in der letzten Kurve vor dem letzten Tunnel unsere Bikes in die Ecke gestellt haben und einen Talblick riskiert haben. Von einer Stelle konnten wir auf den Parkplatz schauen und haben erst einmal 10min. lang die Personen beobachtet, ob es sich da um harmlose Wanderer oder um Polizei handelte. Denn, egal ob Scheibenbremse oder V-Brake, man hört einen Biker meilenweit, der den Pasubio-Weg dem Parkplatz entgegenschreddert. 

Alle, die es ausprobieren wollen, alles Gute dafür !


----------



## rob (19. Februar 2002)

Schade, schade! Bei unserem letzten AC wollten wir auch übern Pasubio, aber als meinem Bruder am gegenüberliegenden Monte Maggio das Schaltwerk abgerissen und zerfezt wurde mußten wir leider abbrechen 

Wird aber 100%ig irgendwann nachgeholt


----------



## Enrgy (19. Februar 2002)

Tjaa, Pasubio!!
War 1993 zum erstem Mal am Lago, ungefedertes Bike natürlich. Ganze Woche Traumwetter, im Moser wurd abends die Tour für den nächsten Tag studiert. Mit Zeltnachbarn haben wir uns dann Pasubio ausgeschaut. Also alle Mann erstmal dicke Taschenlampen gekauft und die dann am Vorbau festgetaped. Die Auffahrt (Originaltour aus dem erstem Moser-Guide) ging ja vom Fugazze-Pass aus. Recht zäh der Ansteig, vor allem, weil mitten unter der Woche viele Einheimische mit Autos über Schotter auch da rauf wollten. Lästig. Oben, durch den großen Tunnel auf die andere Seite, und man fühlte sich in einer anderen Welt. Am Rifugio Papa (hieß doch so?) erstmal rasten. Wir wußten natürlich über die schon damals diskutiererten hohen Strafen Bescheid (Nehmen die EC-Card? Wieviel Lire sind 500DM? Gibts hier nen BancoMat?). Also ebenfalls am ersten Tunnel fix die Bikes übers Gatter gehoben und ab dafür. So, dunkel ists hier! Licht an, mit 5 Leutz kommt da schon was Helligkeit in die Tunnel. Mist, im ersten Tunnel gehts ja immer noch bergauf.
Aber dann: Den Ausgang passiert und erstmal überwältigendes Panorama. Rechts senkrecht runter, links senkrecht hoch, dazwischen 1-2m breiter Pfad, auif dem man sich vorwärtstastet. Schön langsam, lieber 1x zuviel abgestiegen. So läßt sich auch der Ausblick besser genießen.

Echt bis heut die allerbeste Tour, die ich je gefahren bin. Und ich war seitdem 10x am Lago, aber damit ist absolut nix zu vergleichen. Kein Tremalzo und kein Altissimo oder was weiß ich noch.

Nachteile gibts natürlich auch: Die ersten 10-15 Tunnel lassen sich durch die Feuchtigkeit (Wir waren im August dort,es war schon sehr heiß!) kaum fahrbar bewältigen (ok, heut gibts bessere Bikes als damals).
Auf die Gefahr erwischt zu werden, wird seit über 10 Jahren immer wieder hingewiesen. Man sollte sich also einen geeigneten Zeitpunkt für das Unterfangen wählen. Schneelage nicht unterschätzen! Wenn am Lago schon die Sonne brennt, liegt dort oben mitunter noch einiges! Ich bin die Tour 2000 nochmal zu Fuß gegangen, da waren einige Tunnelausgänge Mitte Mai nur kriechend zu erreichen. Und eine Stelle zwischen 2 Tunnels war so verweht, daß nur noch einzelne Tritte im Schnee am Abgrund vorbeiführten. Auf einer Bergtour (ja, war je eigentlich auch eine!) hätte man sich nun wohl angeseilt!
Weiterhin hatte ich das Gefühl, daß einige Tunnel um einiges schlechter geworden sind. Außerdem muß man ja, wie schon gesagt wurde, einen 10-15 minütigen Umweg um einen Murenabgang machen. Das war schon ohne Bike nicht toll.


Wie es so mit allem verbotenen ist, das macht grad den Reiz aus. Hier kommt aber noch der Abenteuer-Faktor hinzu. Ich kann die Tour wirklich nur empfehlen, wenn man sich vorher mit den Gefahren auseinandergesetzt hat und recht sicher auf Schotter unterwegs ist. Also nicht gleich am ersten Tag. Vielleicht auch nicht im erstem Urlaub dort unten. Aber irgendwann... auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (19. Februar 2002)

...mit der Geschichte, die im ersten Moser-Bikeguide stand? Da war mal ein Typ aus einem Münchner Bikeclub, der die Tour mit seinen Kumpels runtergefahren ist und nach dem letzten Tunnel festgestellt hatte, dass er etwas wichtiges (Schlüssel oder was wars? ) verloren hatte. 

Der ist doch tatsächlich die ganzen Tunnel wieder hoch und hats dann oben wieder gefunden, also wieder den ganzen Weg runter. Na herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## marco (19. Februar 2002)

die strada delle 52 gallerie ist wirklich toll. Zu fuß. Mit dem rad macht sie keinen sinn, wenn man nicht ständig schieben will. Oder seid ihr alle Hans Rey? Manche tunnels sind so niedrig und naß, dass es schon zu fuß schwierig ist nicht zu rutschen. Mit dem rad? Wie geht es?

Klar gibt es stücke, die man fahren kann. Die gibt es aber auch auf dem Mount Everest....

marco


----------



## Snake (19. Februar 2002)

Na so schwierig ist der Trail aber nicht zu fahren! Natürlich sind einige Stellen wegen der Gefährlichkeit besser tragend oder schiebend zu bewältigen, aber der Großteil ist fahrbar.

Je nach Nässe der Tunnel ist aber Vorsicht angesagt. Aber es gibt schlimmere Pfade, wo man mehr Hans Rey spielen muss.


----------



## marco (19. Februar 2002)

snake, klar gibt es schwierigere pfade, die sind meistens aber nicht so ausgesetzt.

Wenn man wirklich einen tollen und teilweise ausgesetzten pfad fahren will, dann die tour nr. 24 im moser "Gardasee west". Ich glaube die tour heisst "passo Nota". Super ist das erste teil, von Vesio zum Bocchetta di...????. Das ist ein schmaler pfad, der hoch und runter geht, stets am (kleinen) abgrund vorbei.

Pasubio würde ich einfach als schöne bergtour weiterempfehlen. Für alle, die lust am klettern haben: man kann von piano delle Fugazze einen klettersteig hochkraxeln, bis zum rifugio Papa. Runter geht´s über die strada delle 52 gallerie. Das ist ein super bergtag, mit adrenalinkick.

marco


----------



## Eckard (20. Februar 2002)

Ich war im Jahr 2000 dort, meiner Meinung nach kann man nicht ganz viel fahren, in den Tunnels.

Aber selbst das Schieben ist es wert,
man muss es halt mal erlebt haben.

Wir haben die Tour im Mai gemacht und keine Menschenseele gesehen.


----------



## Carsten (20. Februar 2002)

Ich war Ostern 98 dort...zu Fuß. Oben war´s echt edel, da fast der ganze Weg zugeschneit war. Auch in den Tunnels war teilweise krabbeln angesagt. Am Ende gab´s dann ein Mannloch, und man fand sich mitten in einem Schneefeld wieder.
Ab 1800Hm war dann Schluß, da die eingänge zugeschneit waren und der Pfad mit ca. 60°C Schneelage über dem senkrechten Abgrund doch etwas heftig war.
Ein tolles Erlebnis, aber mit dem Bike da runter muß nicht sein. draußen it´s nichts anspruchsvolles und in den Tunnels kannste eh kaum fahren.

Einiges zum Pasubio findet Ihr unter: http://www.rcpfeil.de/
Ne gute Alternativroute zum verbotenen Pfad unter www.nobrakes.de
Und sonst jede Menge Touren unter www.schymik.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (21. Februar 2002)

Draußen nichts anspruchsvolles? Meinen wir die gleiche Tour? 

Finde es eigentlich sehr anspruchvoll, wenn man die ganze Zeit über Fels-und Schotterwege fährt oder schiebt, weil es zu gefährlich ist, man aufpassen muss, dass man seinen Kopf nicht anstößt, tierisch auf der Hut sein muss, dass man ein Luftloch nicht mit dem Ausgang des Tunnels verwechselt, auf Carabineries auf der Hut sein muss....


----------



## Carsten (21. Februar 2002)

Ja wir rden beide von der Strada Galleria am Pasubio

Also ich find die Abschnitte außerhalb der Tunnels fahrtechnisch nicht allzu anspruchsvoll...1,50 breit, gut geschottert. Zugegeben, nebendran geht´s ganz schön abwärts. In den Tunnels ist da schon mehr geboten.

Fahrtechnisch sind Trails wie Val die Tovo oder der 177 ins Val Singol (siehe Beiträgte Trails am Gardasee) wesentlich heftiger. Ich glaub aber nicht, ob ich die beiden Wege mit Sturzoption von 200-300m fahren würde. 

Ich bin letztes Jahr das Val Uina runter, das war schon ganz schön wild. In der Schlucht kannste echt wenig fahren, und wer´s doch tut ist wahnsinnig 






(Bin nicht ich auf dem Bild)

Ich mein jedenfalls die Strada Galleria am Pasubio ist keine 500 Euro Strafe wert... das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## Snake (22. Februar 2002)

...man darf sich halt nicht erwischen lassen! 

Welcher Trail ist auf Deinem Bild zu sehen? Sieht geil aus! Die weibliche Bikerin auf dem Bild war Dein Lastenesel?


----------



## Fubbes (22. Februar 2002)

@snake
Auf Carstens Bild ist das Val d'Uina, der Übergang vom schweizerischen Inntal nach Italien. Das ist eine der meistgenutzten Routen, da immer wieder Bestandteil der in den Bikezeitschriften veröffentlichten Strecken.
Bei einer Nord-Süd Durchquerung schiebt man aber in die andere Richtung, wie auf dem Bild im Hintergrund zu sehen.

Daniel

Hier ist auch ein Bild von der Unia Schlucht. Der Weg geht mitten in der Felswand links entlang.


----------



## Carsten (22. Februar 2002)

Auf dem Bild ist Markus zu sehen, also kein Mädchen. Wird ganz schön sauer sein, wenn er das hier liest


----------



## Snake (22. Februar 2002)

Oh Schitt! Bei den schlanken Beinen und dem anmutigen Lächeln hatte ich auf eine holde Meid getippt. Andere verräterische Ausbeulungen konnte man bei der Jacke nicht erkennen. Sorry! 

Bitte entschuldige mich bei Deinem Kumpel.


----------



## rüttelmonster (23. Januar 2003)

hi,

ich bin die tour im september 2002 mit meinen kumpels gefahren. sie ist der absolute wahnsinn. nach einer eingewöhnungspahse kann man fast alles fahren. das bike macht das schon in den tunnels, nur vertrauen!!
oben hatten wir mieses wetter und es waren keine wanderer unterwegs. unten am parkplatz war keine menschenseele.
mit endorphinen bis unter die schädeldecke haben wir hinterher an dem wanderwegweiser mit vier leuten gehangen und das grinsen nicht mehr aus den gesicht bekomen...
das der trail gesperrt ist, kann ich aber gut verstehen. es ist gefährlich und macht in den tunnels einen heidenlärm. da kann man als wanderer schon erschrecken.

rüttelmonster


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2003)

alle Jahre wieder...

Wird der Thread ausgegraben. Hab nun endlich mal die Bilder eingescannt. Upload leider mit Analog-Modem, deshalb stark verkleinert und nur ein Teil der Pasubio Bilder. Hoff, es reicht euch erstmal!


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2003)

Das nächste:


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2003)

Nr. 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2003)

Nr 4


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2003)

Ich hab ne Abkürzung gefunden!

Besser doch nicht....


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2003)

nur nicht gradeaus fahren!


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2003)

Noch ein Bild von ganz oben


----------



## Snake (24. Januar 2003)

Hy Enrgy! Schöne Bilder! Ach ja (seufz), gefährlich aber schön dort! Sag mal, seh ich da auf Bild 2 der Typ mit den orangen Klamotten, hat der tatsächlich ein Cannondale Killer V?


----------



## Powderhound (24. Januar 2003)

schöner Thread... besonders im Winter... kann man ein bissi schwelgen ))))

Passubio bin ich irgendwann so 1996 oder 1997 gefahren, von der Südseite hoch und am Rifgio auf die Strada del Galleria. War damals eine unglaublich beeindruckende Stimmung, da ein Gewitter aufkam und Wolkenfetzen um die Felstürme rauschten...

Vor dem ersten Tunnel war eine kleine Absperrung, die aber mühelos zu meistern war. Wir hatten Lampen dabei (die "Wanderer" dankten es uns und scharten sich in den Tunnels immer hinter uns - kein böses Wort - man brauchte uns ja *grins*). Die ersten Meter nach dem Tunnel waren zwar von Weg her recht breit, doch der Abgrund neben mir war schon verdammt mulmig. Ich hab erst mal geschoben. Nach 10 Minuten hatten wir und dran gewöhnt und auf gings auf Bike. Die wenigsten Tunnel waren fahrbar, die meisten Passagen dazwischen schon. Keine Kontrollen keine Polizei. AUf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis!!! Sollte man mal gemacht haben. Ist irgendwie ein Klassiker.... NUR es hat dort oben schon MEHRERE Tote (Biker) gegeben!! Man sollte hat nicht vergessen, daß es ALPINISTISCHE ERFAHRUNG voraussetzen sollte, denn vom Schieben ist noch niemand gestorben! Ist halt nur nicht so cool    

Vergleiche mit Val Uina möchte ich nicht ziehen. Ist total anders. Ausserdem hat man in der Uinaschlucht ein Geländer... kann hoch gar nix fahren (meistens wir es ja von Nord nach Süd befahren) und runter lang nicht so gefährlich, wie Passubio  - ausser von den hochkommenden Leuten, die manchmal schon recht unfreundlich (und unvernünftig) sein können, wenn man runterfährt...


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2003)

@ snake

Wie ichs schon ganz oben im Thread beschriben hab (19.2.02!) war das mein erster Lago-Urlaub 1993. Die 3 Jungs nebenan aufm Zeltplatz warn der Kracher, jeden Tag min 10 Liter Bier (siehe Bilder nach knapp 1 Woche, das sind die LEEREN Fässer!!!) und trotzdem alles gefahren, was wir "volltrainierten Nichtalkoholiker" auch gefahren sind. Ja, er hatte ein CD mit Headshok.
Deren Vorgehensweise war wie folgt:
- Von der Tour kommen
- Eiswürfel im Zeltplatzsupermarkt kaufen
- erstes Faß (damals noch mit Patrone, ohne die heutigen 
  integrierten Zapfhähne) kaltstellen
- duschen gehn
- erstes Faß leeren-
- zweites Faß kaltstellen
- zum Essen gehn, dabei gabs wieder Bier oder Wein
- zurückkommen und zweites Faß leeren 
- schlafen gehn
- Pasubio fahrn.

Für uns damals recht unvorstellbar, wir haben ihnen dann etwas geholfen beim Bier. Aber trotzdem hart.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2003)

Die hatten auch 2 Zelte, eins für die "Verpflegung" und eins zum Schlafen, obwohl ab und an auch einer draußen gepennt hat, war ekelhaft heiß damals...


----------



## Snake (24. Januar 2003)

...als wenn Du (rülps) den Jungs beim Entleeren nicht geholfen hättest....

So stell' ich mir einen Gardaseeurlaub vor, ....oh weiha!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2003)

Tja, haben wir uns auch gedacht, aber Pustekuchen, die sind alle Touren klaglos (und keinesfall langsamer als wir, im Gegenteil!) mitgefahren. Aber es waren auch trinkfeste Mosel-Burschen, da scheint das nichts außergewöhnliches zu sein. Hatte mal nen Kommilitonen, der kam aus Ahrweiler, was der uns immer erzählt hat...hieß hinterher nur noch "Stromi", weil scheinbar dauernd unter Strom...
Nee, die Jungs damals warn schon ok. Man mußte ja nicht mittrinken, es war auch kein "Ballermann-Gelage". Zustande kam die Pyramide nur, weil etwas weiter ein paar Teenies stolz 3 Bierdosen vor ihrem Zelt aufgestellt hatte, von wegen "wir haben was getrunken". Das konnten die Jungs ja nicht auf sich sitzen lassen, frei nach Crocodile Dundee: Das soll eine Bierpyramide sein?? DAS ist eine Bierpyramide...
Naja, wie letztes Jahr schon beschrieben, die Pasubio-Tour war bis heut das Highlight. Gefährlich ist es eher in den Tunnels, weil feucht, sehr holprig, trotz Lampe dunkel und bergab gehend. Dazwischen ist es ein sehr schöner Trail, der auch mal Blicke in die Landschaft zuläßt, anders als zB. 601 oder Bocca di Tovo.


----------



## Fubbes (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Enrgy _
> [BGefährlich ist es eher in den Tunnels, weil feucht, sehr holprig, trotz Lampe dunkel und bergab gehend.[/B]



Wirklich "gefährlich" ist es in den Tunnels nicht. Wenn du hinfliegst, liegst du nur auf dr Schnauze. Außerhalb der Tunnels stürzt du aber ruckzuck in den Tod.
Ich geb zu, die Gallerie ist echt sehenswert. Dazu braucht es aber nicht unbedingt ein Fahrrad.

Daniel


----------



## techstar (25. Januar 2003)

hey!

bin die strada letzten sommer zu fuß hoch und wieder runter gegangen...war gigantisch!
mir träumts schon auch davon mal mit dem bike runterzufahren...
man muss hald an manchen unübersichtlichen stellen lieber etwas langsam machen (nicht zu cool tun !!!)...dann ist wohl das meiste fahrbar.

allerdings liegen in manchen tunnels die felsen blank und die sind feucht und schmierig. kann passieren, dass man wegrutscht  - shit happens...sollte nur nicht direkt vor nem felsfenster passieren !!!! 
 

übel fand ich die ständigen helligkeitsunterschiede...erst sonne, dann wieder stockfinster usw. 
da siehste selbst mit ner doppellampe erst mal recht wenig  

gruß,
andi

PS: kopf einziehen und dicken geldbeutel mitnehmen ;-)


----------



## Droppel (25. Januar 2003)

Wieso eigentlich immer nur runter??? 

Kann mir mal einer die hm posten. Gibts Fotos von den Mannshohen Luftschlitzen, durch die die Biker immer abstürzen?
Wo warten die Carabinieri? Unten?


Danke!!!


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2003)

@ droppel

runter, weil rauf echt zu schwierig wäre. Erstens ist die Steigung an sich schon nicht ohne, dazu kommt grobes Geröll und die Tunnel wirste schiebend schon Probleme haben. Spaß macht das dann nicht mehr. 
Fotos von den "Mannlöchern" hab ich keine, ich erinner mich aber an einige Tunnels, in denen die Luftlöcher /Schießscharten bis zum Boden reichten, und das in ner Kurve. Wer das halt mit der Tunnelausfahrt verwechselt oder ganz einfach zu schnell an der Stelle ist, fliegt. 
Die Sherrifs sollen wohl unten am Ende der Tunnelstrecke am Parkplatz warten. Man hat vorher nicht viel Möglichkeit, auszuweichen. Alles recht steil. Höchstens zu Fuß, aber Wanderer werden ja  auch nicht behelligt. Blöd ist, daß man vom Rifugio Papa direkt den Einstieg zum ersten tunnel im Blickfeld hat. evtl. alarmieren die dann von dort die Polizei. Bei meiner Wanderung im Mai vor 4 Jahren hab ich aber einen anderen Einstieg gesehen, der von hinten über den Kamm in Richtung der ersten Tunnels führte. Hatten wir uns als Alternative vorbehalten, falls der echte Einsteig zu verweht sein sollte. Zum Glück gings dann ja doch.


----------



## Droppel (25. Januar 2003)

Wenns hoch nicht geht - dann wandern wir lieber. Runter hab ich keine Lust, da meine Freundin dabei ist und ich die Verantwortung bei entspr. Geschwindigkeit nicht tragen will.

Danke!


Also: Wandertag!!! (Is vermutlich auch billiger!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (25. Januar 2003)

Es wäre ja schon toll, wenn man wenigstens sein Rad hoch Schieben dürfte  

Ich bin letztes Jahr vom Fugazze zur Rif. Papa raufgefahren, die Galerie zu Fuß runter und wieder hoch, und am nächsten Tag weiter über Rif. Lancia Richtung Rovereto.


----------



## robby (25. Januar 2003)

Ich war 1998 dort, glaube ich - damals war ich zumindest 16.

Sein bike über die Schranke zu heben ist das eine - hinterher den Weg hinunter zu fahren das andere, denn:

b- Die Tunnels sind nicht nur dunkel und steil, sondern auch rutschig und vor allem niedrig (Helm sei Dank!) 

c- Die Wege dort sind nicht nur schmal, sondern auch dicht befahren - ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen: 
wir waren dort oben nahezu umzingelt (einen Österreicher haben wir zwei Tage später am Tremalzo, zwei Jahre später am bike-Festival wieder getroffen...)!

Fazit: die Tunnels sind sehenswert - doch wer da hinunterfährt, der ist nicht gut, sondern verrückt!

Zu den Strafen: ich habe irgendwo mal etwas von DM 200,- gelesen, jedoch ist die Polizei in solchen Fällen eher nicht dahinter, auch tatsächlich zu kontrollieren.

Die haen besseres zu tun: molto palare, niente fare!


----------



## Droppel (26. Januar 2003)

Hab gestern erstmal den Schaumann gewälzt. Also das sind ca. 750 hm. auf ca. 6,5 km Länge ergibt dass hoch doch eine durchaus fahrbare Steigung, wenn man bedenkt, dass 1 Galerie sich noch tierisch in die Höhe schraubt. In der vorletzten Galerie (Oder vom Refugio die 2.) erreicht man mit 2.000m den höchsten Punkt.

Ich werds mir überlegen. Auf jeden Fall laufe ich das Ding erst ab.
Hat von Euch schon einer mal den Elisonstollen erkundet?

Wie siehts mit der italienischen Platte aus. Die STollen sollen alle in einem besseren Zustand sein, als auf der Österreichischen Platte. Kann man den Eselsrücken abfahren (denke nicht) und wenn jein, was ist auf dem Pasubio einigermaßen fahrbar? Stelle mir das ähnlich wie beim Piano vor.

Die österreichischen Stollenanlagen sollen sehr weit und verzweigt sein, so dass Gafhr besteht, sich zu verirren. Was aber mehr interessiert ist der Zustand. Weiss jemand wie die Decke aussieht? Schaumann beschrieb, dass große Gesteinsbrocken nur leicht verkeilt in der Decke hingen. Also große Einsturzgefahr.

Die Pläne der Stollen habe ich, könnte also aufgrund einer kurzen Beschreibung eurerseits alles nachvollziehen.


Nochwas: Kommt man auf den Cimone mit dem Bike? War schon jemand dort?


Das wars ersteinmal!


Danke!


----------



## sharky (26. Januar 2003)

also, wenn ich mir die bilder ansehe - entweder die sehen schlimmer aus als es ist oder ihr hängt alle nicht sonderlich an eurem leben hab ich das gefühl. ich krieg schon muffensaußen wenn ich nur die storys von abgestürzten bikern lese, dann noch so bilder dazu - ich glaub das ist ne strecke die ich nie fahren werde


----------



## Fubbes (26. Januar 2003)

@Droppel
Sehr schön zu fahren ist der Trail E5 von der östereichischen Platte zum Rif. Lancia. (siehe hier)

@sharky
Hab irgendwo im Forum dieses Bild schon mal gepostet, tue es aber gerne noch einmal um deine Meinung zu untermauern
Das kleine gelbe bin ich


----------



## techstar (26. Januar 2003)

das bin ich an einem der "schönsten" felsfenster.
(mini-DV snapshot)

nicht in einer kurve und daher nicht ganz so fies... 

was den uphill betrifft:
große abschnitte mit moderater, also theoretisch fahrbarer steigung...theoretisch deshalb, weil es bei dem geröll nicht allzu viel spaß machen dürfte und vielleicht etwas viel kraft zehrt!!!

aber durch die rel. große breite des weges ist schieben nie (? fast nie) ein problem...hehe... trotzdem bitte auch beim schieben den helm nicht vergessen!!!   

also die schiebe-/trage-passage von der gramai-alm hoch zur lamsenhütte ist heftiger!

greetz,
andi


----------



## Droppel (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von techstar _
> *große abschnitte mit moderater, also theoretisch fahrbarer steigung...theoretisch deshalb, weil es bei dem geröll nicht allzu viel spaß machen dürfte und vielleicht etwas viel kraft zehrt!!!
> *



Hi Andy!

Danke! Äh wieso Geröll? Ich dachte der Weg ist gut geschottert. Sollten da so massig Geröllbrocken rumliegen?

Wie ist die durchschnittliche Breite der "Straße"? 2 m??? Welche Stellen sind besonders ausgesetzt? Sind im September noch viele Wanderer anzutreffen??? Die Schulferien der Italiener dürften da ja schon vorbei sein...

Tnx!!!


----------



## Droppel (27. Januar 2003)

Hab eins gefunden. Sinnigerweise wurde das Bild mit "Das ist nicht der Ausgang - sondern eine Abkürzung" bezeichnet!


----------



## techstar (27. Januar 2003)

hi droppel!

naja, "geröll" ist etwas übertrieben...manchmal tiefer, grober schotter hald. 

die breite ist eigentlich immer so groß, dass man ohne probleme  gehen (fahren) kann. natürlich geht es neben dem weg oft senkrecht runter, aber man muss ja nicht ganz am rand gehen (fahren, schieben). es ist absolut KEIN single trail...ne militärstraße eben auf der ursprünglich mulis geschütze usw. hochgezogen haben - man muss eigentlich nie die hände zur hilfe nehmen! höchstens in den tunnels mal...die sind meist steiler und vor allem rutschig, da viele blanke Felsen...
außerdem ist es ja keine schande an manchen stellen lieber abzusteigen...sonst kann man ja auch die landschaft gar nicht voll genießen!

auf jeden fall gibts in der gardasee-region deutlich fiesere trails zum biken... 

ciao,
andi

PS: elmar! sag doch auch mal was!!!


----------



## Enrgy (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von techstar _
> *.....es ist absolut KEIN single trail...ne militärstraße eben auf der ursprünglich mulis geschütze usw. hochgezogen haben... *



Kurze Differenzierung, damit Droppel das nicht falsch versteht: Militärstraße ist zB. der Tremalzo, also so breit, daß auch heute noch locker ein Auto draufpaßt. 
Pasubio wurde (wie von Dir richtig beschrieben und auch im Moser nachzulesen) nie von Kraftfahrzeugen befahren (evtl. ausgenommen ein paar Trialmoppeds), weil zu schmal. Vor allem die Tunnels sind teilweise eng.
Tremalzo wurde auch mit überwiegend gleichmäßiger Steigung angelegt (gerade wegen der LKW-Transporte), Pasubio dagegen ist abschnittweise flach, dann wieder enorm steil, weshalb auch das aufwärtsfahren sehr, sehr anstrengend sein dürfte. Der Pfad mußte ja schnell gebaut werden!
Ich hab vor 4 Jahren zu Fuß die Wanderung vom Passo Xomo aus gemacht. Von hinten zum Rifugio Papa aufmarschiert, dann durch die Tunnel wieder runter. Bergauf laut Moser ca. 11 km und 900HM, bergab dann ca. 7 km durch die Tunnel. 
Wenn man früh genug dran ist, kann man auch noch die Platten ganz oben erkunden. Sind aber vom Rifugio Papa nochmal 300Hm. Haben wir damals gelassen, weil zu weit zu Fuß.
Wer sich des Ganzen unsicher ist, sollte wirklich erstmal ohne Bike dort langlaufen. Tolle Bilder macht man auch zu Fuß.

Auf dem Rückweg haben wir damals noch einen Abstecher mit dem Auto vom Fugazze-Paß links zu dem Ehrenmal gemacht. Dort sind die Gebeine der Toten unter einer Art Aussichtsturm aufbewahrt. Sollte man sich in Anbetracht der Gründe, warum die Straße gebaut wurde, ruhig auch mal ansehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (27. Januar 2003)

Hi Andi und alle anderen!

Here I am 

Nun also auch ein paar Zeilen von mir zur Gallerie:

Ich würde das Biken dort nicht unbedingt empfehlen, einfach aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Tunnel innen verdammt finster sind und stellenweise sehr rutschig ... Ohne ordentliche Beleuchtung (Stirnlampe und/oder Doppellampe am Bike) ist das sicher nicht ganz ohne. Vor allem, da die Decke oft sehr niedrig hängt!

Ich bin 2001 und 2002 beim AlpenX jeweils zu Fuß durch die Gallerie vom Rif. Generale Papa aus. Bei Tunnel 19 etwa ging's dann wieder zurück rauf.

Ich denke, zu Fuß hat man sicher mehr von der Landschaft und setzt sich nicht unnötig einem hohen Absturz- bzw. Verletzungsrisiko aus. Einen Sturz in den dunklen abschüssigen Tunneln wünsche ich zumindest keinem ... Von einem Sprung über die Kante in den Abgrund ganz zu schweigen ...

Carabinieri habe ich dort noch nie gesehen, aber ich halte es schon für wahrscheinlich, dass an schönen Wochenenden im Sommer unten (nicht oben) Kontrollen stattfinden. Ein zusätzliches Risiko für eine Strecke, die zu Fuß bestimmt entspannter ist.

Schöne Trails gibt's bei einem AlpenX in Massen und am Lago mangelt's ja auch nicht an interessanten Trails (auch wenn's da öfter sehr überlaufen ist ...).

Die Gallerie sollte man sich aber auf jeden Fall mal angucken, im Zweifelsfall eben ohne Bike. Wenn die Zeit langt empfehle ich ebenso die Besichtigung der beiden Denti weiter oben (zu Fuß).

Ciao, Elmar


----------



## Fubbes (27. Januar 2003)

Eine sehr empfehlenswerte Variante wÃ¤hrend eines AlpenX ist die Etappe von Posina hoch zum Rif. Papa (evtl. Ã¼ber den Fugazze). Wenn man da am frÃ¼hen Nachmittag ankommt, bleibt noch genug Zeit fÃ¼r die Galerie (zu FuÃ, dann kann man sie auch genieÃen  ) und anschlieÃend (vor oder nach dem Abendessen) mit dem Sonnenuntergang hoch zu den Denti (zu FuÃ).
Am nÃ¤chsten Tag kann man dann entspannt bis zum Lago biken.

Diese Variante bin ich mit Elmar (vielleicht sagt er ja selbst mal was  ) letzten Sommer gefahren.

GruÃ
Daniel

PS: ok, da war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## Droppel (27. Januar 2003)

Also die Bilder der Piste zeigen mir eine perfekte Bikestrecke. Angenehm breit und so.

Hatte nämlich schon Befürchtung, dass es manchmal ähnlich wie auf der Cengia Martini beim Picolo Lagazuoi zugeht! 

Der dede wollte mich vom Lagazuoi mit dem Bike Richtung Castelleto schicken. Ich hab mich nicht getraut. Dagegen sieht der Pasubio wie eine angenehme Kaffefahrt aus.

Selbstverständlich sehr gefährlich, aber bestimmt sehr schön. Ich sehe mir die ganze Sache sowieso erstmal zu Fuss an!
Wenn ich mir die Platten ansehe, werde ich schließlich auch ohne Bike rumkrauchen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## dede (27. Januar 2003)

also da vergleicht ihr äpfel mit birnen !!! pasubio (strade delle gallerie) ist mit dem bike schon sehr heikel und zugegebenermaßen hab ich da auch ne ganze menge geschoben (1995, also noch vor der sperrung !!). der lagazuoi ist dagegen ein absolutes kinderspiel, weil man nicht durch den tunnel fährt (völlig unmöglich !!) und natürlich auch dás felsband der cengia martini niemals betritt respektive befährt !!! am lagazuoi besteht keineswegs irgendeine absturzgefahr wie sie am pasubio in einigen tunnels (falls man den falschen "ausgang" wählt) eigentlich permanent existiert. außerdem ist der lagazuoi auch in keinster weise ausgesetzt (sieht man vielleicht von einem klitzekleinen stück oberhalb der scotonihütte ab, wo aber auch schon leute gefahren sind !!!), sondern auf breiten schotterbändern. 
fazit: überhaupt kein vergleich v.a. weil man das tunnelsystem am lagazuoi nur zu fuß machen kann


----------



## Droppel (27. Januar 2003)

Aber Robert - nun hast Du mich aber falsch verstanden!

Ich meinte das nicht zusammenhängend. Sondern so:

Ich dachte, dass es an manchen Stellen so ausgesetzt ist, wie bei der Cengia Martini!

(Die bin ich gelaufen! Nix Bike!!!)

Das man den Tunnel auf dem Felsband nur durchlaufen kann ist auch klar.


Allerdings hatte ich `nen Mordsschiss auf dem Schotterband (Schnee war überall) da runterzudüsen. Wenn man da fällt, hats einen aber auch leicht. Falls nicht, nenn mich bitte Memme!!!

 

Ansonsten wollte ich die Strada del Galeria bestimmt nicht vereinfachen. 


Ich hoffe, die Unklarheiten beseitigt zu haben und viele Grüße an Dich, 



Lars!


----------



## Droppel (27. Januar 2003)

So, habe eben nochmal alles nachgelesen.

Also, Cengia Martini ist wohl auch nicht die richtige Bezeichnung, da diese erst am Stollenausgang erreicht wird. Auch kann man die nicht laufen, sondern nur mit alpinistischer Erfahrung, am besten mit Führer, besteigen.

Ich meinte den Steig von der Hütte zum Galerieeingang. Bild habe ich etwas aufgehellt, Kreuz meint ungefähr den Galerieeingang!


----------



## Droppel (27. Januar 2003)

So, hier:


----------



## Fubbes (27. Januar 2003)

@Droppel
Wo ist das eigentlich? Hab das noch nie gehÃ¶rt.
Rechts auf deinem Bild der Felsklotz sieht jedenfalls aus wie die Cinque Torri bei Cortina.

Daniel


----------



## Droppel (27. Januar 2003)

Der Lagazuoi und der Piccolo Lagazuoi liegen westlich von Cortina, direkt am Falzaregopass. Hier noch mal ein Bild. Blau markiert die Stelle, wo der Steig zur Galerie sein müsste! Biken da oben unmöglich. Einzig die Abfahrt durch Lagazuoischarte über Schotterbänder (richtig dede??? Wenn nicht, bitte verbessern!) Auffahrt nur über Seilbahn!

Gruß,


Lars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (27. Januar 2003)

@ lars: das hat glaub ich nichts mit memme o.ä. zu tun, da kannst du beruhigt sein. ich glaub nicht, daß das irgendwer per bike machen würde !

@ droppel: das mit den cinque torri ist richtig, der lagazuoi ist der gipfel, der direkt am falzaregopaß richtung fanesgebiet aufragt. wer ihn per bike "bezwingen" will, muß entweder per seilbahn hoch (ist verhandlungssache mit dem liftpersonal) oder quert außen rum zur militärstraße zum casteletto/schreckenstein. anstatt das travenanzestal runter geht's hier links weg und via forcella travenanzes und forcella lagazuoi ins lagazuoital (etwa 15 min schieben, der rest ist anspruchsvoll). von hier gibt's nen tollen downhill durchs lagazuoital und zur scotonihütte, wo man entlang der skipioste die capanna alpina ansteuert (hier trifft man auf den trail vom col locia). ist ne super runde, aber für eine transalp leider in der "falschen" richtung gelegen...


----------



## RedOrbiter (19. April 2003)

Bin mehr oder weniger durch Zufall auf einige Tolle Bilder vom Pasubio gestossen. 
Und da mir dieser interessante Thread noch im Hinterkopf war 
will ich euch diesen Link nicht vorenthalten.

52 Galerien mit dem Mountainbike 

cu RedOrbiter

PS. Link korrigiert, sollte jetzt gehen! 
der Beitrag wurde von Redorbiter geändert am 20.04.03 um 10:22 -->danke an Thali für die Meldung das der Link nicht geht.


----------



## Thali (20. April 2003)

Da ist leider beim verlinken was schief gelaufen


----------



## karstenr (24. April 2003)

Bin selber letztes Jahr dort gewesen und habe das Bike zum Glück im Auto gelassen.
Bin mit dem Auto bis kurz vor Beginn der Galerien gefahren und dann hoch gelaufen und geklettert. Es sind 52 Tunnel auf knapp 7 Km welche sich zusammengerechnet zu  ca 2.3  2.5 Km im Tunnel ergeben. Im Tunnel hat man oft keine Stehhöhe und die meisten sind so lang und eckig dass man ohne Licht nichts sieht. Hatte leider nur eine Lampe dabei, so dass ich immer Tunnel  Decke und Boden ableuchten musste. Besser sind 2 Lampen.
Außerhalb der Tunnel gibt es sicher einige Stücke, die man fahren könnte (vor allem im oberen Bereich die letzten 2 Km), aber wenn man von 7 Km über die Hälfte schieben und tragen muss und dann noch dazu eine Strafe riskiert.


----------



## morkvomork (23. Mai 2003)

Habe am Pasubio auch schon die tollsten Sachen erlebt... Italiener, die ohne Beleuchtung in Stadttretern durch die Tunnel runter sind (keine Ahnung wie die das gemacht haben...), beim letzten Mal ein Päarchen mit Trekkingrädern runterschieben sehen... er hat ab und an noch probiert zu fahren... aber ging völlig in die Hose.
Finde auch, dass der Pasubio zu Fuss ein gigantisches Erlebnis ist... mit dem Rad ist er zwar sicher auch möglich, aber.....

Hier noch eine schöne Abendimpression von oben...

Servus

mark


----------



## Fubbes (23. Mai 2003)

Na, das Bild ist ja eine exakte Kopie von dem Foto, das ich vor einiger Zeit schon mal in diesem Thread gepostet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (23. Mai 2003)

Nur bei Dir stand der Typ noch vor der Klippe - beim mork ist er schon einen schritt weiter...


----------



## tiroler (23. Mai 2003)

War letztes Jahr (Ende Mai) am Pasubio, mehr als 80% sind fahrbar; Höhenangst sollte man allerdings keine haben!

weitere Fotos unter: 
http://members.v3space.com/hannes/pic/pasubio/index.htm


----------



## Fubbes (23. Mai 2003)

@robby
Der Typ bin ich 

@tiroler
Deine Bilder haben eine super Qualität. Es ist fast, als ob man sich dort befände. Echt Klasse Aufnahmen.


----------



## Route66 (23. Mai 2003)

Tach,

Spitzenbilder habt ihr da !! 
Der Weg sieht aber ja noch recht breit aus (ca. 1,5m würd ich sagen).

Wir sind letztes Jahr vom Monte Pizzocolo (?) in Richtung Bondone (westlich vom Tremalzo) gefahren.
Da war der "Weg" auch nur zwischen ca. 30 und 60cm breit.
Rechts senkrechte Felswand, links ca. 300m freie Fallmöglichkeit.
Das hat schon auch für Adrenalinschübe gesorgt.  

So long


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Route66 _
> *Wir sind letztes Jahr vom Monte Pizzocolo (?) in Richtung Bondone (westlich vom Tremalzo) gefahren.
> Da war der "Weg" auch nur zwischen ca. 30 und 60cm breit.
> Rechts senkrechte Felswand, links ca. 300m freie Fallmöglichkeit.
> ...




Hallo!

Welche Route war das denn?  Ich war auch schonmal aufm Pizzocolo und bin die Moser-Tour gefahren (ins Valvestino-Tal und zurück nach Toscolano). Von senkrechten Wänden hab ich da aber nix gesehn, kein Vergleich zum Pasubio.
Haste bilder von der tour? würden mich interessieren.

Gruß enrgy


----------



## Route66 (24. Mai 2003)

Hi,



> Welche Route war das denn? Ich war auch schonmal aufm Pizzocolo und bin die Moser-Tour gefahren (ins Valvestino-Tal und zurück nach Toscolano). Von senkrechten Wänden hab ich da aber nix gesehn, kein Vergleich zum Pasubio.


so hab mal auf der Karte nachgeschaut.
Wir haben die Gardaseeumrundung gemacht, die in der MB 09/99 drin war. Die 4. Etappe geht vom Rif. Pirlo alla Spino (weltklasse   ) nach Bondone (nordwestlich vom Idrosee). 
Da gings dann über nen kleinen Pass namens Bocca Cocca, das ist in der Nähe (nordwestlich) vom Monte Stino.
Wir haben zuerst auch den Weg gesucht und sind erstmal an so ne Vogelfangstation gekommen  . Dann haben wir die Bikes über ne gelbe Schranke gehoben und sind da runter (Weg Nr. 101). Wir dachten zuerst, es wär nur eine Geröllrinne, war aber der Richtige weg. Ging dann zuerst nur handtuchbreit an den Felsen entlang und dann unten durch Grünzeug, das war alles schon ganz schön zugewachsen.

Von oben hab ich kein Bild, erst von weiter unten wo der Weg schon breiter wurde und das Grünzeug wucherte


----------



## papstpius (12. August 2003)

hi, 
bin die tour diese jahr im mai gefahren und war super. eine der 
schönstn touren für mich überhaupt. 
sind allerdings unter der woche und früh morgens da rauf um die möglichen kontrollen zu vermeiden, welches gott sei dank auch gelang.

amen


----------



## Frank FX25 (1. Mai 2004)

Habe diesen tollen Beitrag ausgegraben, hat Spaß gemacht, ihn durchzulesen  .
Wir sind Pfingsten mit unserer Bikegruppe am Lago und wollten als Alternativprogramm einen Tag zusammen mit der Familie zu Fuß die Galerien erkunden. 
Kann uns jemand einen Tip geben, wie man am besten von Riva rüberfährt und wo man das Auto gut abstellen kann? 
Wie lange muß man ungefähr von dort gehen, wenn man die wichtigsten Punkte gesehen haben will?

Danke, eure Antwort erleichtert unsere Planungen.  

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## tatio (1. Mai 2004)

Hey Snake, ich  in den Pasubio letztes Jahr gefahren und es war schon echt supergeil.
Werde jetzt im Mai wohl an den Lago fahren vielleicht auch nochmal Pasubio.
Wann fährst Du denn.??...suche noch einige Verückte die mitfahren oder zumindestens mal hier in der gegend mitbiken.
Lass mal von dir hören.


----------



## Fubbes (2. Mai 2004)

Frank FX25 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann uns jemand einen Tip geben, wie man am besten von Riva rüberfährt und wo man das Auto gut abstellen kann?
> Wie lange muß man ungefähr von dort gehen, wenn man die wichtigsten Punkte gesehen haben will?


Auto abstellen kann man am Fugazze oder am Passo Xomo, bzw. etwas oberhalb direkt am Eingang zur Galerie. 
Ein Variante ist vom Fugazze hinauflaufen, Gipfel erkunden, durch die Galerie runter und dann über eine Nebenstraße zurück zum Auto. Besonders der Abschluss ist natürlich wenig prickelnd.
Am Xomo zu starten ist deshalb geschickter. Die Galerie hinauf sind dann etwa 2h einzuplanen. Für den Ausflug über das Gipfelfeld würde ich weitere 2h einkalkulieren, man will ja auch was sehen. Runter durch Galerie dann nochmal 1h. Es gibt auch einen Forstweg außenrum. Natürlich kann man auch hier zum Fugazze runter und von dort zurück zum Auto.
Was die beiden möglichen Forstwege betrifft, halte ich die Verbindung zwischen Fugazze und Rif. Papa für interessanter als den Weg vom Xomo zur Rifugio.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (2. Mai 2004)

was ist eigentlich der stand der dinge bezüglich des sentiero delle 52 gallerie: man sagte mir letztes jahr dass man dort den zugang zugemauert habe und damit das durchkommen völlig ausgeschlossen sei? ein ammenmärchen?
grüße m


----------



## Fubbes (3. Mai 2004)

Hoffentlich! Sinn gibt das auch keinen, da oben mehrere Quereinstiege möglich sind.


----------



## karstenr (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank,

Anreise:
Aus Richtung Gardasee:
Ab Torbole nach Rovereto fahren. Dort immer der Beschilderung Richtung "Vicenca" quer durch den Ort folgen. Man mündet nach Rovereto ein im Vallarsa-Tal und folgt diesem auf der linken Talseite, vorbei an den Orten Valmorbia, Anghèbeni und Parrocchia bis zum Passo Pian delle Fugazze auf 1.163 m und dann weiter bis Passo Xomo man kann dort direkt am Eingang der Galerie parken.  Straße ist sehr kurvenreich + schmal.  Von Rovereto - Passo Xomo braucht man mit dem Auto sicher 40  60 Min.

Man sollte an eine gute Taschenlampe denken. Der längste  Tunnel ist 320 m lang und völlig dunkel. Zum Teil haben die Tunnel keine Stehhöhe.

Gruß  Karsten  http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Frank FX25 (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Fubbes und Karsten,
vielen Dank, sind wirklich super Infos  . Jetzt kann nichts mehr schiefgehen. Taschenlampen sind schon eingeplant, ebenso die Bikehelme, damit sich niemand den Schädel einrennt   

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## spOOky fish (6. Mai 2004)

Frank FX25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fubbes und Karsten,
> vielen Dank, sind wirklich super Infos  . Jetzt kann nichts mehr schiefgehen. Taschenlampen sind schon eingeplant, ebenso die Bikehelme, damit sich niemand den Schädel einrennt
> 
> Gruß,
> Frank




mach dich auf schnee gefasst. ich hab schon öfters berichte über schnee im mai am pasubio gelesen. und gerade dieses jahr sahs bspw am tremalzo vor kurzem noch sehr weiß aus


----------



## Elmar Neßler (7. Mai 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> mach dich auf schnee gefasst. ich hab schon öfters berichte über schnee im mai am pasubio gelesen. und gerade dieses jahr sahs bspw am tremalzo vor kurzem noch sehr weiß aus



passend zum thema:

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/gardasee/gardasee_2003.html#tour_09

das war ende april 2003

da war es die tage zuvor am lago kaum noch weiss, im gegensatz zu diesem jahr.

bei einigen tunneln musste man schon fast auf allen vieren krabbeln, dass man überhaupt noch durch kam. das hat aber weder die italienischen großfamilien mit kind, kegel und hund abgehalten noch mich   

oben bei den denti war's dann umso schöner, da halt kaum einer dort oben durch den schnee gestapft ist. war klasse!

viel spass!

ciao, elmar


----------



## Stolle (8. Mai 2004)

Wir waren Ende Oktober 2002 oben. Traumwetter  ! Sind vom Refugio Papa noch den Gipfel rauf. Leider hatten wir nur spärliche Beleuchtung dabei, nächstes Mal nur noch mit einer gescheiten Lampe. Absolute Traumtour   !

Hier ein paar Bilder 

Stolle


----------



## Lychnitos (12. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich war in der Woche vom 29.8.-3.9.04 am Gardasee und habe dort einige Biker getroffen, die am betreffenden Montag selber die Strada am Pasubio gefahren waren und sie hatten selber keine Bullerei gesehen. 
Ich hab mich dann am Freitag selber mal zu Fuß auf den Weg gemacht und da war ebenfalls nix zu sehen.

Meine Eindrücke: Super Tour, traumhafte Aussicht, grandiose Tiefblicke,  aber es macht auch Spaß, zu Fuß rauf-und runterzugehen, weil man einfach mehr sieht von der Landschaft und die Stollen genauer und besser inspizieren kann, in einem der Kavernen steht sogar noch eine alte Feldkanone herum (wen's interessiert). 

Das Gefährlichste an der Tour sind die steilen Abfahrten in den Stollen, weil die teilweise sehr steil, holprig, eng und glatt sind, ein Sturz ist hier unangenehmer als anderswo, weil man an der Tunnelwand entlanghobelt. Die Gefahr, die falsche Tunnelausfahrt zu nehmen, besteht nur, wenn man voll hinunterheizt, und das ist schwierig bei dem schlechten Untergrund.

Der Weg an sich ist breit und gut fahrbar, ich versteh überhaupt nicht, warum die Polizisten da so einen Aufstand machen, am Lago gibts meiner Meinung nach gefährlichere Touren. 

Von der Hütte kann man direkt die (abgesperrte) erste Tunneleinfahrt ansteuern oder man fährt fünfzig Meter auf der normalen Abfahrt, hält sich dann rechts und steuert dann rechts einen kleinen Tunnel am Hang an, der nach wenigen Metern ebenfalls in die Strada mündet. Auf diese Weise ist man neugierigen Blicken von der Hütte entzogen. 

Unbedingt eine gescheite Stirnlampe mitnehmen, evtl. auch mit einer festen Lenkerlampe kombinieren, die Hell-Dunkel-Übergänge sind sehr scharf und die Tunnels sind steiler als der Serpentinenweg im Freien.


----------



## Carsten (12. September 2004)

Fact an der Sache ist, daß die Strada sehr viele Fußgänger hoch kommen (wir waren beim Alpencross da über Nacht und´die ersten kahmen schon zum Frühstück hoch).
Das ist das ganze Problem mit dem Bikeverbot...und den kann ich an dieser stark frequentierten Strecke durchaus nachvollziehen.

Wir haben mit dem Hüttenwirt über das Problem gesprochen und er meinte nur die Deutschen Biker hätten ein Problem mit dem Verbot, alle andern haben´s akzeptiert. Wir haben Ihm dann erzählt, das es so was wie einen Mythos um die Strada gibt...
Ansonsten bietet der Pasubio auch neben der Strada unzählige Traumtrails (7 Croci --> Refugio Lancia z.B.)
Ansonsten würde ich, wenn´s denn unbedingt sein muß ne Uhrzeit wählen, wo garantiert keiner mehr hoch kommt.

Gescheite Lampen findet Ihr übrigens unter http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Lampen/Powerahk.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garvin (9. August 2006)

Juhu,

Ich fahre am Samstag an den Gardasee und hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen die Strecke mit dem 52 Tunnel zu fahren, aber die hohen Strafen haben mich jetzt doch abgeschreckt zumal ich allein fahren müsste, da meine Mitreisenden Anfänger sind. Wie könnte denn eine Wanderung duch die Tunnel (muss nicht durch alle gehen) aussehen? Wo am besten das Auto parken und wo starten? Wie bekommt man eine "Runde" hin - also nicht einmal hoch durch die Tunnel und irgendwann wieder runter. Wie lange würde so eine Wanderung dauern? Ich habe leider nur die Karte im Moser von der Gegend...

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. August 2006)

die einzig sinnvolle runde ist die aus dem moser, wobei man die in beide richtungen fahren kann. ab rif. papa dann zu fuss die gallerie anschauen, je nach lust und laune auch bis zum letzten tunnel runter und dann wieder zurück. tunnel 19 und 20 sind aber die letzten interessanten (einmal der längdste und einmal der spiraltunnel). dann abfahrt mit dem bike auf einer der schotterpisten gen fugazze oder colle xomo.

mit dem bike dort durch ist sinnlos, wenn man die gallerie und aussicht geniessen will. unten ist auch gerade eine riesige baustelle, du kommst also direkt mit den bauarbeitern in kontakt (die waren auch vor zwei wochen noch abends um 18:30 da ...). mach die gallerie zu fuss. viele der tunnel wirst du eh nicht fahren können, weil sie glitschig sind. wandern geht auch mit kleiner lampe, zum biken bräuchtest du eine richtig gute lampe. der aufwand bei dem ganzen risko lohnt aus meiner sicht nie und nimmer - mit dem bike brauchst du bergab durch die tunnel vermutlich genauso lange wie zu fuss (unten sind auch noch "bikesperren" eingebaut ...).

that's all ...

elmar


----------



## karstenr (9. August 2006)

Man kann die Runde auch direkt und am Einstieg der Galerie starten. Dort ist ein kleiner Parkplatz (Zufahrt: geteerte schmale Straße). Dort Könnte man das MTB im Auto lassen und bis Tunnel 20 hoch + runder wandern (gute Lampe, Tunnel 19=Spiraltunnel 20=längster Tunnel). Die Wanderung wird ca. 1Std. + 30Min Fotopausen dauern. Dann die erlaubte Runde mit dem MTB und oben das erste Stück der Galerie besichtigen (ca. 300-500m). Dort sind nur kurze Tunnels (max. 30-50m) und man kann viele Passagen einsehen. 
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. August 2006)

der kleine parkplatz ist nun einem grösseren gewichen (oder gab's den schon länger?) - einfach an der baustelle vorbei und dann rechts hinten noch ein paar meter runter.

die variante geht natürlich auch so rum, wobei man dann auf dem rückweg halt noch ein stückchen bergauf fahren muss vom fugazze kommend. oder eben erst von diesem parkplatz an der bocchetta di campiglia zum fugazze (ca. 250 hm), dann kommt man am ende ja direkt zum auto zurück.

kann man alles nach lust und laune und zeit variieren ...


----------



## Frank FX25 (9. August 2006)

@Garvin
Ich hatte dasselbe vor wie du und es hat mit den weiter oben zu lesenden Tips von Elmar, Fubbes, Karsten und den vielen anderen problemlos geklappt.
Ich habe mein Bike übrigens nicht vermißt und ahbe kein Problem damit, das Verbot zu akzeptieren, - es war auch zu Fuß eine tolle Tour. Hier noch ein Link zum Einstimmen. 
Viel Spaß, Frank


----------



## Enduro (9. August 2006)

die Variante mit unten Auto parkieren, gleich beim Eingang zu den Galerien kann ich Dir empfehlen - ich bin hoch gelaufen bis auf den Grat ca. 1,5 - 2 Stunden und dann rechts runter auf die normale Passstrasse und diese zurück zum Auto. Insgesamt etwa 3 - 3,5 Stunden Fussmarsch (die grossen Kehren der Passstrasse kann man abkürzen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (9. August 2006)

hi!

für leute die gut zu fuß sind:

klettersteig (Sentiero attrezzato Gaetano Falcipieri) hoch bis rif. papa und galeriestraße runter.

u.a. hier beschrieben:
http://www.alpenfuehrer.de/alpin.htm?../touren/b0059.htm

und wenn schon mit dem bike, dann schotterstraße raufradeln (komplett fahrbar, stellenweise mühsam und langatmig), im rifugio übernachten und im morgengrauen runterradeln/-schieben durch die 52 tunnels. 
und vergesst nicht euch den schlaf gut aus den augen zu reiben 

aber elmar hats ja schon erwähnt, am parkplatz sind zur zeit bauarbeiten und zwar direkt am zugang zur galeriestraße.

macht die strada besser zu fuß...

gruß
andi


----------



## 3cinos (10. August 2006)

Hallo,
Ã¼ber das Fahren, Schieben, Wandern und die nÃ¶tige AusrÃ¼stung wurde oben ausfÃ¼hrlich berichtet.
Ich bin die Strada 52 Gallerie 1995 und 2001 gefahren und 1999 gewandert. Immer war am Anfang und Ende eine Ã¼berhebbare Absperrung mit Bikeverbotsschild. 1995 wurde das Befahren noch geduldet. Wenig spÃ¤ter berichtete die Zeitschrift Bike Ã¼ber das Fahrverbot und Strafen um die 200 â¬. 2001 waren wir wieder am Papa und hatten vor die 52 Tunnels nicht zu fahren. Vereinzelt verschwanden Biker in Tunnel 52 und kamen nicht zurÃ¼ck. Weil es doch sooo schÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶n ist, animierte ich meine Frau doch das Verbotene zu tun, verschwieg ihr allerdings im Breefing bewuÃt die mÃ¶glichen finanziellen Konsequenzen. Unterwegs traf man freundliche, Ã¼berraschte und weniger freundliche Wanderer (wir waren immer hÃ¶flich, hielten zeitig an und machten freiwillig Platz). Einer dieser Unfreundlichen benÃ¼tzte nach seiner Belehrung sein Handy. Im letzten Drittel kann man zeitweise den beschriebenen Parkplatz einsehen. Immer wieder kontrollierte ich die Lage - die Luft war jeweils rein - also weiter. Als uns Tunnel 1 ausspuckte, stand ein blauer Jeep am Parkplatz und 2 Polizisten waren auf dem Weg zu uns. Sch..... Die Flucht Ã¼ber einen etwas tiefer verlaufenden Feldweg in Richtung Wald miÃlang aus TrÃ¤gheit meiner Frau, welche wegen Desinformation mit meinen FluchtplÃ¤nen und Kommandos nichts anfangen konnte. So standen die beiden GesetzeshÃ¼ter schlieÃlich vor uns. Es folgte ein gemeinsamer Spaziergang zum Jeep, kein Schimpfen, keine Belehrung, kein warum und wieso, keine Handschellen, ein angenehmes GesprÃ¤ch, Aufnahme der Personalien, eine Strafe von 70â¬/Person bar cash und fÃ¼r die Buchhaltung 2 Strafzettel. Damit war die Sache erledigt. Ob die Polizei standardmÃ¤Ãig am frÃ¼hen Nachmittag auftaucht oder uns ein  Wanderer verpfiffen hatte konnte ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen.

Wer es trotzdem fahren mÃ¶chte drei Sicherheitstipps:
 - Sicheres Beherrschen des Bikes!
 - Eine funktionierende, verlÃ¤ssliche Bremsanlage!
 - und fÃ¼r den Fall der FÃ¤lle genÃ¼gend Geld mitnehmen!

Viel SpaÃ
Peter


----------



## tourraser (10. August 2006)

Meine Meinung ist, manche Wege sollte man den Wanderern überlassen.
Dieser gehört dazu.
Nicht alles was lt. Moser fahrbar ist macht auch wirklich Sinn.
Auf diesem Weg haben Mountainbikes nichts zu suchen außerdem ist die sache nicht ganz ungefährlich, darum das Verbot!
Bitte respektiert das, damit vermeitet man evtl. weitere Sanktionen bzw. Probleme auf den Strecken.

tourraser


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2006)

tourraser schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung ist, manche Wege sollte man den Wanderern überlassen.
> Dieser gehört dazu.
> Nicht alles was lt. Moser fahrbar ist macht auch wirklich Sinn.
> Auf diesem Weg haben Mountainbikes nichts zu suchen außerdem ist die sache nicht ganz ungefährlich, darum das Verbot!
> ...



Genau! Mit solchen Aktionen, getoppt durch die Flucht vor der Polizei werden nur die Bikeverbote gefördert. 

Leute die gerade an solchen Stellen das Verbot missachten sind keine Helden sondern I****  . Sorry, mußte raus.

Robert

P.S.: So gerne ich die Tunnels fahren würde, ich verzichte schweren Herzens


----------



## Garvin (10. August 2006)

Hallo,

Besten Dank für Eure Tipps! Werde die 52 Tunnel auf jeden Fall zu Fuß bewandern - da der Weg ja scheinbar teilweise < 2m breit ist und es daneben steil hinunter geht, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Wanderer in große Freude verfallen, wenn Ihnen dort ein Mountainbiker entgegen kommt 

@techstar
was genau ist denn ein "Klettersteig"? Braucht man dafür spezielle Ausrüstung? Ist dieser Klettersteig auch zu empfehlen, wenn man nicht über alpine Erfahrungen verfügt?

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## Carsten (10. August 2006)

Klettersteig: ein mit Stahlseilen und Ketten, aber auch Leitern verbauter Weg. Man sollte dazu ein Klettersteigset mit Hüft- und Brustgurt dabei haben.

oder ein Bike: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anm Pasubio gibt es so viele schöne Trails zum Fahren, da muß man sich den gesperrten Weg mirt dem Bike nicht antun


----------



## clemson (10. August 2006)

Garvin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> was genau ist denn ein "Klettersteig"? Braucht man dafür spezielle Ausrüstung? Ist dieser Klettersteig auch zu empfehlen, wenn man nicht über alpine Erfahrungen verfügt?
> 
> ...



ua. das hier


----------

